# learn CNC PART PROGRAMMING (MILLING)



## yassine-maroc (22 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
CNC Manual Part Programming (Milling)
we study here what is start with cnc program definition of all code examples:
%123 (program number)
Nxx	GG90G17 XYZ (first line template)
Nxx	begin program here (specify feed or feedrate, and use tool T1 for tool ID)
Nxx ……………


Nxx	M02 (last line)

G00 X # Y# (center location of the engrave): use (170,85)
G98	X(orientation: use 1) Y(font type: use 1), Z(max. number of characters: leave as blank)
G99	X, Y (dimensions of the text: use 10, 5), Z (depth of cut: use 3), put the text in REM column.
G00	X0Y0Z0 (move the tool back to the home position)
M68	Close the workpiece clamping
M69	Open the workpiece clamping


----------



## MDREAM (27 يونيو 2006)

يسلموا و الله يعطيك العافية

تحياتي

Mdream


----------



## Medo2006 (7 يوليو 2006)

Good Information


----------



## souad belkhir (5 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عادل سمير (26 مايو 2010)

*شكرااااا*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

